# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Octopus Box Samsung Software v1.3.7 - S5380, C3310, C3312...

## 4gsmmaroc

*Octopus Box Samsung Software v1.3.7 is out! Added world's first Read Codes function for Samsung GT-S5380, GT-S5380D and GT-S5380F mobiles. Also added support for GT-C3310, GT-C3312 and SGH-T379 Samsung phones.*  Octopus Box Samsung Software v1.3.7 Release Notes
Added support for the following models: *GT-S5380* - added Read Codes (need to write patched firmware "S5380XXKK4_OXAKJC_for_Unlock") - world's first, Write Firmware.*GT-S5380D* - added Read Codes (need to write patched firmware "S5380XXKK4_OXAKJC_for_Unlock") - world's first, Write Firmware.*GT-S5380F* - added Read Codes (need to write patched firmware "S5380XXKK4_OXAKJC_for_Unlock") - world's first, Write Firmware.*GT-C3310* - added Unlock, Read Codes, Write Firmware, Repair IMEI, Read Full Flash.*GT-C3312* - added Unlock, Read Codes, Write Firmware, Repair IMEI (A/B), Read Full Flash.*SGH-T379* - added Read Codes.
Note: to Unlock, Read Codes and Repair IMEI of GT-C3310 and GT-C3312 mobile phones you need to write any suitable for these phones firmware from support area. 
Octopus Box team is endlessly grateful to customers who were actively involved in improving this software. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Octopus Box Team

----------

